# Gypsy Eyes - DADGAD Fingerstyle



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Tune i found a few years ago by Bill Shanley. I still enjoy working my way through it. Thanks for watching.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eis8-klpnkI


----------



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

absolutely awsome, keep up the good work


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

guitaristgibson said:


> absolutely awsome, keep up the good work



thanks so much for watching!

best regards,

dale


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

Fully articulating right hand pinky? Impressive. Is that a Larrive?


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Good as always Dale


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Tybone said:


> Fully articulating right hand pinky? Impressive. Is that a Larrive?


looks like a collings to me... 
very nice playing indeed maple! DADGAD is pretty hard to beat.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

suttree said:


> looks like a collings to me...
> very nice playing indeed maple! DADGAD is pretty hard to beat.


What he said.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Good stuff, Maplebaby...


----------



## doctor-dave (Feb 16, 2009)

dadgad is king...really great video


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

noob question- whats that little beige thing on the left side of the sound hole? Pick up?

Great playing- I'm not worthy! lol


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Doctor Blind said:


> noob question- whats that little beige thing on the left side of the sound hole? Pick up?
> 
> Great playing- I'm not worthy! lol


It is the tone and volume controls for a LR Baggs pickup


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

sure appreciate all of you being kind enough to watch.....thanks for your kind feedback!

it is a Collings OM - koa/sitka and it is a pickup volume and blend control for LR Baggs.

all the best,
dale


----------

